

Colbert Super PAC approved by FEC and now accepting donations - ellisd
http://www.colbertsuperpac.com/

======
kenny_r
I'm guessing all donations will eventually go to a charity. Colbert often
promotes charities like Donors Choose or the Yellow Ribbon Fund.

